# Crazy things you want to do at a show!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ok, if it isn't against the rules, I want to go ride an event dressage test BAREBACK! haha so what crazy things do you want to do?*


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I want to go to a hunter show on a horse and just look like total idiots.
(Like wearing socks over my boots, wearing like neon riding pants, a tiedyed shirt under a coat that looks nothing like a show coat, etc.) And then go into the class and kick everyone's butts... And be like, so... you paid how much for your show clothes/horse?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would love to see some bareback classes in shows because there is no way to fake your horsemanship then. I have never really shown but a long time ago I had a horse that would walk over the top of anything you pointed him at; fences, pickups, cattle, other horses, people, etc. He had excellent manners and was a wonderful kid and roping horse but he had no fear of anything. He was just a different kind of horse. I wanted to enter him in the junior hunting one time just to see the look on the judges face when he loped around the arena crashing through every fence and not even trying to jump. LOL


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, that sounds like it would be really funny to see!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> I want to go to a hunter show on a horse and just look like total idiots.
> (Like wearing socks over my boots, wearing like neon riding pants, a tiedyed shirt under a coat that looks nothing like a show coat, etc.) And then go into the class and kick everyone's butts... And be like, so... you paid how much for your show clothes/horse?


 *Dude, we should mix your idea with my idea! now THAT would be a sight worth seeing! And that would be funny to see what the judge thought of a horse going THROUGH insted of over!*


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

We should! Go to a show bareback looking like idiots! Like as you're on the rail, walk past the judge, stop, and look at her and be like "Sorry. I forgot my tack and clothes... Hope you don't mind"


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> We should! Go to a show bareback looking like idiots! Like as you're on the rail, walk past the judge, stop, and look at her and be like "*Sorry. I forgot my tack and clothes.*.. Hope you don't mind"




Are you implying that you'd like to go show naked?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

upnover said:


> Are you implying that you'd like to go show naked?


I am sure that would have quite a crowd to watch!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I've always wanted to do stadium show jumping with Athena w/o a saddle or bridle. :shock::wink:

Unfortunately, even though I think I could handle the need for immense leg power to stay on, Athena is er... um... really short. :lol:


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

My wife and I have friends that do Cowboy Mounted Shooting. Pat the husband is in the CMS hall of fame, his wife Debbie is nationally ranked and rides and shoots BAREBACK.. It is truly amazing to watch. Riding full goose bozo, drawing 45 colt pistols, shooting at balloons, while darting in and out of pylons, BAREBACK.. She recently won the national Peruvian Paso trail compatition Bareback also.. One day while trailriding with them we watched Debbie pick up Maureens hat which the wind blew off, from horseback bareback... amazing. Debbie, is Maureen and My age about 50ish.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to do XC in a superman costume


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

upnover said:


> Are you implying that you'd like to go show naked?


Yes, yes I am. Hahahaha. 



ShowJumpLife said:


> I want to do XC in a superman costume


I have a superman costume!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

ShowJumpLife said:


> I want to do XC in a superman costume


* haha! At Holly Hill at the year end horse trials this year there was a XC coustum contest! It was so funny!*


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I also want to go into a show and just like be doing super well and then just randomly stop, go into the middle of the ring, and get off. Then when someone asks whats going on be like 'DUDE! DIDN'T YOU SEE THAT?! MY HORSE JUST FREAKED! I COULD HAVE DIED!' and leave... :]


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> I also want to go into a show and just like be doing super well and then just randomly stop, go into the middle of the ring, and get off. Then when someone asks whats going on be like 'DUDE! DIDN'T YOU SEE THAT?! MY HORSE JUST FREAKED! I COULD HAVE DIED!' and leave... :]


* OMG! That would be great!*


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

ShowJumpLife said:


> I want to do XC in a superman costume



That would make my day, if I ever saw that! ****


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

gotxhorses said:


> I want to go to a hunter show on a horse and just look like total idiots.
> (Like wearing socks over my boots, wearing like neon riding pants, a tiedyed shirt under a coat that looks nothing like a show coat, etc.) And then go into the class and kick everyone's butts... And be like, so... you paid how much for your show clothes/horse?



Except that you wouldn't beat anyone because the judges wouldn't place you. o_o


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

We have bareback classes at our shows, one time there was only 3 of us init and we made a packt that if we had to do a workout we would all intentionaly fall of, fortunatly we didn't have to do a workout, it was judged on the ring!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

gotxhorses that would be sooo funny. i was laughing when i read that...

i also think it would be pretty funny if you rode side saddle while everyone else wasn't. or maybe if like you rode backwards...


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i seen a lady do a cutting run bareback and just with one of those flower "lay" thingies around the horses neck. It was a costume class adn she dressed up like she was in hawaii. It was really neat! that would be fun to do.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

horsegirl123 said:


> gotxhorses that would be sooo funny. i was laughing when i read that...
> 
> i also think it would be pretty funny if you rode side saddle while everyone else wasn't. or maybe if like you rode backwards...


* Omg, DUDDLY DORIGHT! LOL*


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

This isnt really 'crazy' but I would love to be able to show in regular clothes! It would be so much more comfortable!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> This isnt really 'crazy' but I would love to be able to show in regular clothes! It would be so much more comfortable!!


 *YES! And then you won't have to break in those boots *shudder* I am always going to remeber those brusises!*


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

****! Ive never even been to a show, and you guys crack me up!

Lemme take a shot at at this...

A rusty 1960's Dodge pick up pulls in - no exhaust pipe, and a smashed windsheild, pulling an ancient 2 horse trailer with three differnt hubcaps and one rusty wheel. Park right where everyone can observe. The truck door opens, and about 16 beer cans fall out - no less then 5 people get out of this standard cab truck. Unload 5 or 6 western saddles and sprawl them around the parking area, right next to 7 or 8 bridles with western curb bits on them. Assuming this is a single afternoon show, completely unload all 10-12 bails of hay from the roof of the trailer,. Procede to unload (from the track compartment 1 (or more) sloshing coolers and a small weber grill. Procede to begin "tailgating" in a neiboring empty (not to mention desirable) parking spot.

I really liked the apperel thing, but Im gonna throw a twist on it...ditch the tie died tshirt, and replace it with a _____-??(AC/DC, Van Halen, Winger, Metallica) t shirt.......NO NO!! Even better, get a cheepo Iorn on tshirt that says "Dressage or die" somthin like that!

Then go out and stomp some ****! Bareback. In western boots!!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> ****! Ive never even been to a show, and you guys crack me up!
> 
> Lemme take a shot at at this...
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
That just literally made me LOL.


----------



## SuspiciousInnocence (Jan 17, 2009)

I really wanna just ride in my halter one day... Its just a plastic one. But my pony goes real nicely in it. LoL. Id also love to go into the ring without any gear. And I want to jump out of the dressage arena one day, just for the sake of it.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> I also want to go into a show and just like be doing super well and then just randomly stop, go into the middle of the ring, and get off. Then when someone asks whats going on be like 'DUDE! DIDN'T YOU SEE THAT?! MY HORSE JUST FREAKED! I COULD HAVE DIED!' and leave... :]


LOL. That would be pretty funny. :lol:


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like to turn up at a show... BUT ON A ZEBRA!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*LOL! I want a Zebra!*


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I've always wanted to go to a show and sign up for my classes with my horse's name as "Your Mom" or "Naked". Then when I place in something the announcer will say "___ place is namehere riding Your Mom/Naked" I just think that would be hilarious xD


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^****!! 

Thanks Mira....Now Im gonna be up ALL night tring to think of "fitting" show names....So far Ive come up with "Your mom bareback" and "With Know Shorts"...

Oh, no...what did you start!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> ****! Ive never even been to a show, and you guys crack me up!
> 
> Lemme take a shot at at this...
> 
> ...




THATS GREAT!!!!LOL I unfortunately have been to some shows like that, where the owners have more teeth then the horses and there horse trailers are from 1920 .. it was pretty funny.. we called it the hillbilly show and lets just say i got grand champ in english and reserve champ in western.. lol ... gotta love those ******* horses and there owners:lol:


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine isn't too crazy, and I'm about to do it next month. 

I'd like to ride a draft horse in a regular show.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That would be a lot of fun actually! they should also have the same hunter classes they have now but bareback! it would be such a blast! I can only imagine well dressed riders going around a really fancy tailored course without a saddle. That would be priceless:lol:


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

This thread is hilarious! I've always wanted to do something crazy like that, but have never met anyone with a sense of humor as immature as mine


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Have a hunter show on foot. Essentially do what all of us have done and "run" a hunter course and actually get placings etc :lol:


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

My friend has a TB gelding named Dee and we were gonna make his show man DEE DE DEE but we didn't want to offend anyone. The funny thing is it really fits his personality!

We were also coming up with names for AQHA horses out of some of the western pleasure horses like "cookies talk to me" and "I like cookies" and so on. There was more but i can't remember then now.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

jump a mini horse in the olympics ( I wouldn't want to do it but its crazy!)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

HorseLuva97 said:


> jump a mini horse in the olympics ( I wouldn't want to do it but its crazy!)


 OR have a mini olympics for the minis!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Whenever I see the announcer say "Go as you please." I really really want someone to walk. Or like, back around the whole ring. Or just woah and be like "I please to not go "


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

^ haha that would be pretty funny to see


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

What I want to do, is to ride a class in my normal riding clothes. Jeans, t-shirt, and regular comfortable boots. _*And no strict dress code!*_


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

So, you are tellinme that my camo pants and flowery hawiian shrit arnt gonna cut it???

And to think....I just bought some new blue penny loafers!! lol


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I got disqualified because my bit didn't have a curb chain in my APHA English class (since when do myler snaffels require curb chains?!). I really wanted to take my bridle off and ride for the rest of the show without it! (Me and my horse do bridle-less at home all the time).
Alas, I didn't.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i think you should have!!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I would love to be able to ride a horse bridleless. I'm hoping that someday I can accomplish that with Rocket.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I do like camo pants. As long as they comfortable.


----------



## justjumpit (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd like to burn my tall boots and ride in slippers

They'd be so much more comortable!

Plus, the fact that I have nerve damage in my feet from them makes me hate them, just a wee bit.

Oh, and chuck the collar on my show shirt. It's so exasperating!


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

I know this sounds bad, but if it werent against the rules, there is one girl that I compete with that is such a sore loser and just an all around ignorant person to her horses. She is always hitting them in the face and yanking on them and shee cheats and I just plain dont like her. If I ever got the chance and wouldnt get in trouble for it I would like to kick her off of her horse and let the rest of her horses go so that they could run far away from their terrible owner!


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like to do a very well recognized 3 day event with a mule, and do quite well at it.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

also of mules can jump higher then horses its proven somthing in their back leg is longer so they can jump higher haha imagine beating someones 100,000 dollar warmblood on a mule talk about ur sore losers


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha! Mules are so much fun to ride!! They have great endurance and they're so smooth! 

I went to a low level event one time and this 18 hh draft horse won first place! It was great! I think he was belgian or something. It was great! They did the best on dressage, too.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't wait until my sister's new born mule is older so we can take her to some shows. We'll be the only one's with a mule there! XD


----------



## sandhillsgage (Jan 16, 2011)

Now that would be a dream come true, to jump bareback and dress how you want....


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

> Whenever I see the announcer say "Go as you please." I really really want someone to walk. Or like, back around the whole ring. Or just woah and be like "I please to not go "


hahaha, I've laughed out loud at several of these, but that one's really good. How come I never thought of that. OK, when she/he says "go as you please," just get off and start walking.

I love the rusty pickup truck idea, too, that would be very funny!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Go to a show blaring the song off Aladdin (Make Way For Prince Ali) in a big expensive rig and truck. Unload a horse that is covered from his nose to his tail so nobody can tell what it is and pull back his sheet to reveal the oldest school horse on the planet. lol 

Seriously though, I'd like to just show! I've never shown a horse and I'd love to be able to.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to ride a jumper class with a deep purple velvet -- or suede -- jacket. 



Mira said:


> I've always wanted to go to a show and sign up for my classes with my horse's name as "Your Mom" or "Naked". Then when I place in something the announcer will say "___ place is namehere riding Your Mom/Naked" I just think that would be hilarious xD


Ever since my trainer has been talking about me showing in April, I've been thinking of really smart-**** names for the horses.

-- High-Grade Alpo
-- Me Into The Ground
-- Not a Warmblood, Sorry
-- Better Than Your Trainer

-- Student Loan Money
-- Car Payments Can Wait
-- A Horse, Not a Cowboy
-- A Hope And a Prayer

I could go on.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

i would love to judge a hacking class and tell everyone on the remove their double bridles and replace with a snaffle bridle, and make them all ride without stirrups and on the buckle of their reins. walk trot and canter with serpinitines and flying changes and all sorts of stuff that educated horses could do that they make them look like they do. make a rule that none but the rider can ride that horse all day and that only the tack used for the rings can be on that horse. and no lunging for more then 15 mins that day!
i think everyone would withdraw


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

High Grade Alpo. Thats a classic. ****.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw somewhere that a woman actually did a show (a BIG show too) on a horse named "In the Nude." So they said "*her name* is now entering the ring riding in the nude!" That would turn some heads!

I really want to go to a show and shout "WEEEEEEEE" over every jump. If you count to the jump, imagine, 1, 2, 3, WEEEEE!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That would be pretty cool. If I had any balance I might take part in something like that. But then again I can't do anything english to save my life.

Maybe if there was an open show like that, without a specified english/western type. I would steal my friend's Quarter horse, he's the only horse I can ride bareback without falling off. Poor old boy, but he can carry my weight just fine. He'd get over it as soon as he got food.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Go to a show blaring the song off Aladdin (Make Way For Prince Ali) in a big expensive rig and truck. Unload a horse that is covered from his nose to his tail so nobody can tell what it is and pull back his sheet to reveal the oldest school horse on the planet. lol
> .


Okay, I haven't laughed so hard I cryed in quite a while. Thanks, I'm ROFLMAO!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha, I am bursting out in laughter at each post that I read! Mine aren't so funny.

I'd like to do a 1st or 2nd Level dressage test with only a halter on my horse. And I'd like to ride a dressage test with a horse in western gear and do well, just to prove that it's not the tack that matters.


----------

